# How does insurance work for damage to car?



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

How does it work when trying to get $ from “at-fault” insurer....

So our BMW was parked in front of our house & a girl crashed into it & ran. She abandoned her car a few blocks away, police came, that car’s owner has insurance. (Actually, she drove head-on into our neighbors boat on trailer & hit our car while driving backward trying to dislodge boat @ great speed. Couldn’t dislodge, so took off running - crazy).

Anyway, so the police estimated our damage @ $4k. We let our insurance know but they recommended we deal with other company directly first. 

So, based on pix they offered us $850 cash. Or, if the repair is more, they would ONLY pay more if directly to repair shop.

Let’s say we get quotes for $3k but choose not to have the repair done.

Do we have to get the repair done in order to get the full value payment? Shouldn’t the “at-fault” insurance company have to make us whole?

Feel like they are low-balling us and not sure how to handle it.

Three side panels scratched with dented rear side panel.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

you can tell them you want a check and they'll mail it to you. They dont have to pay the body shop.
Then you do whatever you want with your money.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> you can tell them you want a check and they'll mail it to you. They dont have to pay the body shop.
> Then you do whatever you want with your money.


That's what I thought-but they only want to give $850 based on internet-submitted pix. I *know* the actual repair would be a lot more. I will get estimates.  But don't they have to pay the best of 3 estimates? Or how do I get a bigger check?

Thank you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> That's what I thought-but they only want to give $850 based on internet-submitted pix. I *know* the actual repair would be a lot more. I will get estimates. But don't they have to pay the best of 3 estimates? Or how do I get a bigger check?
> 
> Thank you


the estimate has to be reasonable. that's why you need multiples. Usually they'll go with the lowest.

Get them 3 that are pretty close.

I once went to the place they recommended. The guy gave me a very high estimate. Started telling he was going to replace this and replace that. Much larger area than where the damage was. 
He sent the estimate to my claim person directly. So she didn't question it. Then I asked her for the check.

Body shop guy called me for days. I had work done somewhere else for half the price.


----------

